# WONDERFUL PEOPLE!!!



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2012)

When I took the moderater job-I had reservations- did not want to be the word cop. It has been a while the job entails almost nothing but an occasional moving posts or??? WHY?? Wonderful people- that is why! You-we are a great group, here to learn -teach , have fun and enjoy the medium we all love WOOD. That is the common bond all of us from all over and all kinds of histories Have. But it is more than that you are a very generous wonderful group. 
I made a request for a simple handle for a stamp the other day and was overwhelmed with you folks wanting to make a handle for our son. It made it very difficult to choose Who? I choose the first PM- the Doc- DKMD as we all know him PM'd me immediately and he had a wonderul idea as how to do it. I said yes and he would take nothing for it. It touched both Kathie and I- Generosity-a wonderful thing and we are so lucky to have so much of it here- I promise I will do my best to keep it that way. Please all of you do not hesitate to correct me if I go astray.
I do have one complaint though it seems the Doc has a very difficult time with numbers -I said I needed 1 handle.

[attachment=9517]

[attachment=9518]

Thank You very much kind sir- you are a master turner but you are also a master of generosity. They are beautiful!!!!!!!!!
Thanks from, KATHIE AND MIKE


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2012)

Hell he sent 3 to me- I am not going to decide- I will send them to the little brat and he can decide. Maybe he needs more stamps.......... Now I have to get the box done:dash2::dash2::dash2:-David is faster then I.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 22, 2012)

I have been saying that since I joined this site, it is like no other, the people here are one of a kind and I am priveledged to be a member here. I hardly ever visit any of the other sites anymore, this is my home!


----------



## DKMD (Aug 22, 2012)

Man, that was fast delivery! Not knowing your son's tastes, I thought a variety might be appropriate. I figured he could give the ones he doesn't like to fellow engineer friends. The natural edge piece is yellow box burl and the others are cherry and walnut in case anyone cares... There's a little blackwood inset on the walnut stamp. Also, they're just wiped down with walnut oil, so you/he can add a topcoat if glossy is desired.

Thanks for letting me make them... I was a fun little project! Like I told you before, this is just karma coming back around and giving you a little pat on the back!

BTW, does the stamp fit the recess on any of them? I checked them with calipers, but it is wood...


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks David, They are all beautiful. I love the live edge burl and I am sure his buddies will drool over them.


----------



## txpaulie (Aug 22, 2012)

Nicely done DK!

Pretty wood, well turned, and a nice gesture, to boot!

p


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are gorgeous David, and you generosity is a sterling example of what we are all about. Thank you David for your many contributions here, and Mike you deserve it, and I bet your son does too. 



P.S. If I ever need some of my bone joints mounted on a lathe and turned I know who I'll call.


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nicely done...I love the live edge look. 

And..Mike...right back at ya... you rock!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 25, 2012)

Nicely done Doc ! Hard to choose a fav, but I think the Walnut just has a statelier look that honors the intent of the gift !. 
Scott[/u]


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 25, 2012)

Scott- I think the same- but then again I know Dan- Kathie and I -we like the live edge. Which is amazing cause live edge is not her thing. I have thought about keeping the live edge but have decided they all go to Houston next week. In the walnut box.


----------



## DKMD (Aug 25, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> Scott- I think the same- but then again I know Dan- Kathie and I -we like the live edge. Which is amazing cause live edge is not her thing. I have thought about keeping the live edge but have decided they all go to Houston next week. In the walnut box.



I'm happy to make you another live edge stamper, but it would have to be from a different burl... That was just a small yellow box burl cap that I've had for a couple of years. If you don't mind different wood, just say the word...


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 26, 2012)

David, Thanks for the offer but I do not need a stamp- just thought the shape was cool. Maybe in the future will will trade for a hollow form or????


----------

